# LI, NY bootfitters



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 2, 2006)

I need new boots and really can not find the time to shoot into NYC to Surefoot.  Anyone have any recommendations of expert bootfitters on Long Island?  There are no expert fitters listed on the Americas Top Bootfitters site on LI.  I am in Nassau, so Ski Stop, Princeton, Sundown are close buy.  I want custom beds, the whole nine yards.  Just want an option if NYC doenst work out.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 2, 2006)

My best advice is to see Keith Holmquist at The Pro on 23A in Hunter, NY. It's not LI, but you could plan a ski day, get boots and a fitting from Keith, and then maybe test those babies out during a few afternoon runs.


----------



## NYDrew (Jan 2, 2006)

Ski stop is a mass production sweat shop joke (brother used to work there...I used to shop there)

Princeton has a good bootfitter, knows his stuff, but I'm not a huge fan of the store.  Its the dude that wears langes, size 26.5.  (yeah, like your going to ask around for someone only known by boot size)

Sundown, I shop there while im on LI sometimes.  Their honest and they actually ski themselves (or at least surf/snowboard).  They will be your best bet.


----------



## marcski (Jan 2, 2006)

If you're going to spend the money..I would highly recommend NOT going to any of those shops you mentioned.  I live in westchester, very happy with my boots and custom beds from Hickory & Tweed... in Bedford.  Not too far from Nassau county..within an hour.

Just my 2 cents from dealing with each of the shops you mentioned.  If staying on LI i think snohaus is the best. one in hempstead the other in huntington i think.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 2, 2006)

I agree, your shop IS listed on the Best Bootfitter list...just finding the time to get there is the issue


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 2, 2006)

Jake at Sno Haus in Hempstead fit my boots real well.  They also have a boot guarantee.  They'll refund or replace your boots if they don't work for you within one year of purchase.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 2, 2006)

Take the time and go to a person that knows what they are doing..It will be worth it. I am not even sure if there is a shop on the Island that can do custom beds.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 2, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Take the time and go to a person that knows what they are doing..It will be worth it. I am not even sure if there is a shop on the Island that can do custom beds.



Got my custom beds at sno haus .... money well spent.


----------



## NYDrew (Jan 2, 2006)

the dude at snohaus did seem kinda knowlegeable.  Didnt spend enough time there to make a real decision.

Best bet, turn it into a weekend at a resort. Get the local guy to do it...I personally always believe in the local guy as opposed to the corporate (green mountain boot fitters)His equipment may not be as fancy, but he is more focused on YOU vs the clock.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 3, 2006)

any expert fitters up at Smuggs?  Headed up there at the end of the month for 5 days..


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jan 3, 2006)

SKIQUATTRO said:
			
		

> ..I am in Nassau, so Ski Stop, Princeton, Sundown are close buy.  I want custom beds, the whole nine yards.  Just want an option if NYC doenst work out.



It's been a few years for me, however I recall a ski/sport shop on Sunrise Highway (North Side) in the Valley Stream/Rosedale area...I had them tune  skis for me and was pleased...I'm not sure if they're still there though... :roll: 

Maybe you coulde schedule time with Jeff Bokum, take advantage of the AZ 10% discount and ski Pat's Peak or Crotched Mountain before heading back to LI.... :idea:  not to bad a road trip and no sales tax in Concord NH.... :wink:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 3, 2006)

i am sure SMUGGS has a great shop and fitters...if i get them there, they can tweak and adjust the boot while i am there for 5 days..if i get at surefoot NYC i'm 7 hrs away...just time in the shop off the slopes kills me, unless i do it sat afternoon after the slopes..


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 9, 2006)

anyone had any experiences with Hickory and Tweed in Armonk?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 9, 2006)

or the Sno Haus in CT (Wethersfield)


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2006)

SKIQUATTRO said:
			
		

> or the Sno Haus in CT (Wethersfield)


Ummm...PM me...


----------



## JimG. (Jan 9, 2006)

SKIQUATTRO said:
			
		

> anyone had any experiences with Hickory and Tweed in Armonk?



I work about 3 minutes from the shop...very expensive. They cater to the Bogner/ski bunny/big SUV/SUV too big for the fur coated woman driving it crowd.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 9, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> SKIQUATTRO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll let Greg handle this one.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 9, 2006)

thanks for the Hickory and Tweed info...ok then, where should i go for boots (I'm on Long Island) Head to the city to SUREFOOT? or wait till i go to Smuggs and get fitted there so the can make adjustments over teh 5 days I'm there?


----------



## Catul (Jan 9, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, clue us in - I'm curious to know the story of the Sno Haus in CT!


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2006)

Catul said:
			
		

> JimG. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want to trash these guys. They are listed as certified bootfitters on bootfitter.com, but after my experience with Jeff Bokum.....not even close. But, for the average skier, they're probably fine. The guy I had was named Eric - he was really nice and seemed like the most knowledgeable guy there. In their defense, they did the best they could with the ill-fitting boots I had.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 11, 2006)

this boot thing is stressin' me out.  I am in desperate need of boots, just cant figure out where to go. The closest shops are Sundown (Greenvale NY) Ski Stop (Plainview) Sno Haus (Huntington) or do I wait for my trip to Smuggs next week?  With my schedule/kids etc dont have alot of time to be traveling all over...Smuggs doesnt seem to have the best selection (Solomon, Rossi, Dabello) SKI STOP has a massive selection, just dont know if they are expert fitters


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 11, 2006)

SKIQUATTRO said:
			
		

> SKI STOP has a massive selection, just dont know if they are expert fitters



You WONT get any type of knowledge or customer service at SKI STOP.
Try calling Jake at Sno Haus in Hempstead.  I may have mentioned this ...... 

If not JimG knows someone by Hunter, I think.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 11, 2006)

SnoHaus in Hempstead the same SnoHaus in Huntington?


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> If not JimG knows someone by Hunter, I think.


Keith at the Pro in Hunter: http://www.theproskiandride.com/

SKIQUATTRO - I still wouldn't count out Jeff Bokum despite his location not being near you. Give him a call. I think he might make trips south from time to time, but I'm not sure what he can do outside his lab. Your boots will be an investment and will hopefully serve you for many years so you don't want to settle on a bootfitter just based on convenient location...


----------



## JimG. (Jan 11, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> My best advice is to see Keith Holmquist at The Pro on 23A in Hunter, NY. It's not LI, but you could plan a ski day, get boots and a fitting from Keith, and then maybe test those babies out during a few afternoon runs.



I get the feeling SKIQUATTRO isn't interested in going to Hunter.

Too far?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 11, 2006)

Same owners, different stores.  Jake is the equipment manager there and spent a lot of time with me on my boots.  

It's on North Franklin just south of Garden City, by all those car dealerships.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 11, 2006)

Just dont have time to make the trip to Hunter, nothing personal.....would love to. cant. next option.


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2006)

SKIQUATTRO said:
			
		

> Just dont have time to make the trip to Hunter, nothing personal.....would love to. cant. next option.


If Keith's out, I suspect Bokum's out for you too. However, this may be a good option:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?p=62494#62494

Looks like Jeff recommends Greg at *Heino's in NJ*. If Jeff is suggesting him, he's got to be good...


----------



## JimG. (Jan 11, 2006)

SKIQUATTRO said:
			
		

> Just dont have time to make the trip to Hunter, nothing personal.....would love to. cant. next option.



No worries, I understand completely.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 17, 2006)

just read there is an Inner Bootworks at Smuggs,,,,yippee


----------



## marcski (Jan 18, 2006)

Despite Jim G's comments, which are not off base by any means, I am still very satisfied with Hickory & Tweed and especially with my custom beds.  I believe the fitter I worked with was "Beano".  (I don't think its any relation to the AZ Beano..or is it?). 

They are not cheap..but sometimes, you get what you pay for...and I feel its worth it when it comes to boots.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks, just found out there is an Inner Bootworks up at Smuggs and I'm headed there next week

Thanks


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 15, 2006)

FINALLY!!!! New boots!!  Was up at Killington over the weekend, didnt ski on Saturday so headed up to Northern Ski Works and spent a few hours with Hal Karabots......WOW.  Unbelievable service, patience, knowlegde...he disceted every part of my foot, stance, posture....after trying on an array of boots, we finally picked the Rossignol ELITE EXP 1 CARBON (Flex 110)  I skied it on Sunday and what a difference...for the morning it felt like it was my first time on skis as now i am in the correct position.....Thanks Hal, great job, those boys at Northern know their stuff. Also, the boot was 30% off (sale) $650 boot for $455...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 15, 2006)

SKIQUATTRO said:
			
		

> FINALLY!!!! New boots!!  Was up at Killington over the weekend, didnt ski on Saturday so headed up to Northern Ski Works and spent a few hours with Hal Karabots......WOW.  Unbelievable service, patience, knowlegde...he disceted every part of my foot, stance, posture....after trying on an array of boots, we finally picked the Rossignol ELITE EXP 1 CARBON (Flex 110)  I skied it on Sunday and what a difference...for the morning it felt like it was my first time on skis as now i am in the correct position.....Thanks Hal, great job, those boys at Northern know their stuff. Also, the boot was 30% off (sale) $650 boot for $455...



Sweet!  I'm glad you didn't make a hasty decision.  Patience is a good thing when it comes to making such an important purchase.


----------

